

"Windows 8 a disappointment, users prefer Windows 7" says survey - esolyt
http://www.booksnreview.com/articles/1220/20120928/microsoft-surface-tablet-features-release-date-windows-8-disappointment-users-prefer-windows-7-says-survey.htm

======
tedunangst
"Perhaps most tellingly, only 26 percent of the 50,000 surveyed say they've
actually used Windows 8"

Sounds like a great survey.

------
powertower
Flagged for pure bullshit... misleading title, bullshit linkbait article,
ignoring servey results to the point of making things up.

------
mcmire
"So what's so wrong with Windows 8 it's already turning off users? According
to the survey, price is at the top of the list with 35 percent saying it's
Windows 8's most glaring weakness. The downloaded Windows 8 upgrade has been
given a promotional price of $39 until January 2013"

Really, people, the _price_ is what you're going to complain about the most? I
am truly baffled.

------
what_ever
If 20% people are still voting for Windows XP, I am not sure if all of them
have used Windows 7 and 8. I would take the results with a pinch of salt.

------
benologist
Q: Why is a book news/review site publishing AOL-quality fluff pieces on tech
news?

A: Oh they hired a huffpo author.

------
trotsky
breaking news: software users hate new stuff (until they love it)

~~~
bentruyman
"Windows 9 a disappointment, users prefer Windows 8" says survey – 1 year from
now

~~~
mcmire
Probably, except it'll be more like 4 years

